# Anyone used Growth Solutions 0-0-25 liquid...



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

...for bumping up K? How'd it turn out? What was your app regiment?


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

If you are trying to bump of the K in your soil, I don't think liquid would be the way to go. Sounds like a decent solution for getting K absorbed directly into your lawn while you are trying to get up K in your soil. Seems like granular 0-0-50 would just be substantially cheaper. Plus sulfate of potash is soluble (or at least they make soluble potash).

What else is in this product? Can't find a label anywhere.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> If you are trying to bump of the K in your soil, I don't think liquid would be the way to go. Sounds like a decent solution for getting K absorbed directly into your lawn while you are trying to get up K in your soil. Seems like granular 0-0-50 would just be substantially cheaper. Plus sulfate of potash is soluble (or at least they make soluble potash).
> 
> What else is in this product? Can't find a label anywhere.


Not really targeting the soil, per say. Any bump in soil levels would be a bonus albeit brief. Soil is consistently low and I apply 30 lbs of 0-0-60 MoP x2 times a year and multiple smaller apps via fert, which sustains the soil levels with little or no gains. Im more interested in the foliar effects.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Gotcha. Have a label though? If it is just 0-0-25, I don't see an advantage over sulfate of potash. Also how much does it cost?

5 lbs of this in 1 gallon of water should be a 0-0-20 if I am doing my math correctly...
(5 lbs x 52%) / (5 lbs + 8.34 lbs/G of water) = 19.4%

https://www.seedworldusa.com/produc...pXybMRQfAlIRJ_ltY4B5RT0nfvR3p4fhoCwHQQAvD_BwE

After shipping, the bag cost $75 (probably cheaper locally). Therefore, $7.5 per gallon of 0-0-19.4.

Edit: Looks like 7.75 lbs per gallon of water would get you 0-0-25 and cost $10/gallon with the product I linked.

http://m.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=(x*.52)/(x+8.34)=.25


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

I picked up 2.5 gal from a neighbor that moved last year. He hadn't had a chance to try it so I took it off his hands at no cost. Hadn't really had a chance to sit down and math anything yet. Just remembered I had it in the shed.

Here's the label:

https://www.domyown.com/msds/GROWTHPRODUCTSLIQUIDPOTASSIUMSOLUTIONLABEL.pdf

I'll math it later today when I get home.


----------

